# Does lack of sleep cause build up of water retention?



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

For example, if i was to have a **** nights sleep, of 2 hours or so, would i hold more water as opposed to having a perfect 8/9 hours kip?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its possible, i know stress can be a big cause of water retention which lack of sleep can cause a build up of.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

I just come off dbol and my water retention was lower on that than when i came off, now you cannot see my lower abs like before my face was more cut and now my face is getting moonny lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ive found that lack of sleep makes me retain fluid...especially in legs and feet...

or maybe its just lack of feet up/ rest.


----------

